# Acoustic Amp



## damameke (Mar 25, 2006)

Hello

Been a member for a while but this is my first thread and post and I 
am tapping on your expertise on your recommendations on acoustic amp.

I am looking for one that has the most effects between $300 to $500 range;l
especially the chorus effect.

The only one I had checked out was the Fender acoustasonic Junior DSP, 
sound pretty good but without DI to my Yamaha Compass acoustic guitar.

Ii will also be used to a Takamine Jumbo too.

oh I play mostly worship songs with cut and regular capo.

Your suggestions is greatly appreciated.

thanks


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

damameke said:


> Hello
> 
> Been a member for a while but this is my first thread and post and I
> am tapping on your expertise on your recommendations on acoustic amp.
> ...


Where are you playing? What size of venues?


----------



## damameke (Mar 25, 2006)

church setting; most 200 congregation


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

damameke said:


> church setting; most 200 congregation


More power is definatley better than not enough when it comes to acoustic amps.

You could also look at the California Blonde and Trayner acoustic amps.


----------



## crguitar411 (Dec 18, 2007)

I have heard good things about Roland Amps..
I have an Ibanez acoustic amp and would never ever buy one again. I got it used and the ole "you get what you pay for" applies


----------



## damameke (Mar 25, 2006)

ya, I looked and tested the roland ac60, the tone/sound is true acoustic, Rland just came out with the AC90, selling for $999, the ac60 is $499.

I am still shopping around, not a top priority but feedback from this site will welcome.

What are you acoustic guitarist using for acoustic amp?

TIA

Damameke


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

That is a tough price range to get a decent amp. You may want to consider used.

Ultrasound make a very nice small acoustic amp. The next step up is quite a bit more expensive.

I prefer using a powered PA speaker, or two, depending on the size of room and venue.


----------



## mrmuzikhead (Jun 24, 2007)

ronmac said:


> That is a tough price range to get a decent amp. You may want to consider used.
> 
> Ultrasound make a very nice small acoustic amp. The next step up is quite a bit more expensive.
> 
> I prefer using a powered PA speaker, or two, depending on the size of room and venue.


Agreed, Ultrasound makes a great amp. AER, and Schertler are awesome but more money but well worth the extra $$ IMHO


----------



## xuthal (May 15, 2007)

try this link: http://www.lamusic.ca/default.asp?szNav=Product&PID=18798

seems like a good amp for the price

reviews here: http://reviews.harmony-central.com/reviews/Guitar+Amp/product/Behringer/ACX450+Ultracoustic/10/1

hope this helps:rockon:


----------



## dmish (Feb 14, 2008)

damameke said:


> Hello
> 
> Been a member for a while but this is my first thread and post and I
> am tapping on your expertise on your recommendations on acoustic amp.
> ...


I too play regularily at church. About a year ago I purchased the 
Marshall AS50D. I looked at and tried, the Ibanez, Crate and Fender acoustic amps in the price range you mentioned and i surprised myself that I settled on the Marshall. I paid $395 at LA Music. For the price you should have a good look at it. It does have chorus (which i never use) and reverb which i really enjoy. Overall I am very pleased with it and it seems to be holding up fairly well considering it gets moved around a fair bit. Hope this helps. I am playing a yamaha country jumbo with a stock bridge pickup (nothing special but I like the way it sounds). Let me know if you have any other questions regarding the amp. Good Luck.


----------



## T5C1 (Dec 9, 2006)

*Genz Benz Shen Pro*

Hi

Look no further! I have tried them all including AER, Peavey, Fender etc.. Genz Benz get it! Check it out!

Cheers!

Pat


----------

